# What are the qualifications for an OT technician in medicals?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Diploma in Operation Theater Technician (OTT). But you also need a minimum 5–7 years experience. Experience is necessary if you are searching for a job as an OT technician. Operating theatre technicians prepare and maintain operating theatres and equipment, and assist surgical and anesthetic teams during operations.

Qualities of OT Technician -


Good Communication Skills
Able to Work Under Pressure
Able to Work as Part of a Team
Organized & Methodical


----------

